# rear shock question



## ore12 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello, a fellow Nissan owner stationed overseas needs help. I did some research and it does seem like coilovers from a r32gtr do fit a 300zx but my question is will regular shocks from a 300zx fit a r32gtr seeing as the coilovers are interchangeable. Just want to make sure first before I waste the money.


----------

